
Climate change doubters really aren’t going to like this study - adrianhoward
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/energy-environment/wp/2016/05/18/climate-change-doubters-really-really-arent-going-to-like-this-study/
======
SAI_Peregrinus
No, the doubters aren't going to care about this study at all. They only care
about studies that support their world view, that's why they're still denying
the reality of climate change.

------
brokentone
Super clickbait'y headline.

